# Beretta 390 Sling



## Death_From_Above (Jun 7, 2007)

I bought a Beretta shotgun from wally world that did not come with swivels for a sling. The rear swivel stud is no problem but the front has become a chore to find. The only thing I have been able to find is replacing the whole cap for the tune of $60.    Obviously, I am looking for a cheaper alternative. My local gun shop said that I could buy a metal loop that went in between my gun and the cap. However they didn't have any. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## jp328 (Jun 7, 2007)

Call Beretta and tell them that it did not come with the front sling ring. It is a ring that goes under the cap, the metal loop that the shop is talking about. They will sent you one for free. That is what I did.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 7, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## frankwright (Jun 7, 2007)

I had to buy mine from Beretta but it does work great. The one I got is solid metal, it looks like the one they have now has some nylon on it.

http://www.shopberetta.com/e2wItemM...0859&parentLink=012000100:008000173:008000120


----------



## jp328 (Jun 7, 2007)

I got mine for free as indicated above. I just called Beretta and they shipped it.


----------



## weagle (Jun 8, 2007)

I've got one laying around here somewhere you can have.  Send me your address and I'll mail it to you.

Weagle


----------



## muddy_feet (Jun 8, 2007)

The metal loop isn't the greatest, I would suck it up and by the one by sure cycle or similar brand.  The loop doesn't allow you to use some of the neopr. slings due to the style of clasp.  The end caps are worth the money.  Cabela's has them pretty cheap.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 8, 2007)

I've had the same problem with the 390. Other than that, it is a great gun.


----------



## muddy_feet (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=beretta+end+cap&noImage=0



Come off those wallets...........they work better than a wet, muddy gun but trust me a 390,391,3901 & extrema will shoot wet and muddy.


----------

